# Xtra LG. Drill Press Antique - $5000



## matthewsx (Nov 1, 2019)

Xtra LG. Drill Press Antique
					

Xtra LG. Drill press. table is a vise, 12" of stroke, power feed. Belongs in a Railroad Museum. Pat.Pend Sept 23 83. Ex LG. Drill tray with 2" down #5 Morse taper drill bits. Add little brother to...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				







"Belongs in a Railroad Museum."


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 1, 2019)

Personally I think the caption should be  "Should have head examined" for $5,000. Just because it's is an antique doesn't mean it's supposed to be in a museum, much less that much. But what do I know having seen usable examples of the same size for 1/10 that.


----------



## Old junk (Nov 1, 2019)

Maybe he forgot the decimal before last two zeros


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 1, 2019)

Normally I would think that but lately there seems to be this delusional thing going. Before I could post the link there was a guy on eBay that want $10,000 for I think it was an Aamco 7" shaper. His rap was he was open to trades for those with like 21" shapers that would want to downsize?!?!? It wasn't there when I went back. Maybe whatever he was on wore off, dunno.


----------



## cjtoombs (Nov 1, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> Normally I would think that but lately there seems to be this delusional thing going. Before I could post the link there was a guy on eBay that want $10,000 for I think it was an Aamco 7" shaper. His rap was he was open to trades for those with like 21" shapers that would want to downsize?!?!? It wasn't there when I went back. Maybe whatever he was on wore off, dunno.



Or someone traded him a big old worn out 24" shaper worth less than the Aamco.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 1, 2019)

I was just on eBay and it's still there, but man did I get it mangled. It's a South Bend 7" and he only wants to trade. 









						Shaper South bend 7 metal shaper heavy duty type cabinet   trade only update   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Shaper South bend 7 metal shaper heavy duty type cabinet   trade only update  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## 81husky (Nov 1, 2019)

It has free shipping, so there's that.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 1, 2019)

I think the little brother is more interesting, it at least has power down feed.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 1, 2019)

What would you think it was worth? I see so many ads now that say make me an offer but don't lo ball me. Often seems like they are just fishin'.


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 2, 2019)

The seller of the SB shaper has some reputation as a genius or quack, depending on who's doing the reporting.
His other FS tems include bent wrenches, WTC/911 relics and more.  He has zero feedback as a seller.









						The Hutchison Effect
					






					www.damninteresting.com
				







__





						Hutchison hoax - The Skeptic's Dictionary - Skepdic.com
					






					skepdic.com


----------



## projectnut (Nov 2, 2019)

It seems prices like these are somewhat cyclical.  As the economy improves people drag junk out from under a tarp, or out of the land fill and advertise it as a rare antique.  They ask outrageous prices in hopes that someone will come along and offer them a fraction of what they are asking.  For less than half of money this seller is asking you could buy a hundred year newer radial drill that wouldn't require any restoration.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 2, 2019)

projectnut said:


> It seems prices like these are somewhat cyclical.  As the economy improves people drag junk out from under a tarp, or out of the land fill and advertise it as a rare antique.  They ask outrageous prices in hopes that someone will come along and offer them a fraction of what they are asking.  For less than half of money this seller is asking you could buy a hundred year newer radial drill that wouldn't require any restoration.


I agree 100%. I don't see the cycle being tied to improving economy as its not improving in my neck 'o da woods. I wonder if it's more they are watching other searches and think "mine is better than that!" and up their price which causes another rise. These are often described as "just surface rust" and "in working order when it was put under a tarp 20yrs ago". As an incurable virtual shopper I run the gamut of incredulous, amused to mad depending on the tool and seller. It strikes the same chord as seeing poor dogs that need rescuing.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 3, 2019)

Choiliefan said:


> The seller of the SB shaper has some reputation as a genius or quack, depending on who's doing the reporting.
> His other FS tems include bent wrenches, WTC/911 relics and more.  He has zero feedback as a seller.
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite ebay ad of all time was for a jar of haunted pickles.


----------

